# Ten year old girl working with 4 german shepherds



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

My daughter is 10 and has been having great fun training the dogs on some basics. Here is has 9 year old Tasha, 5 month old Cato, 2 year old Xena and 4 year old Mena doing sit stays, catching treats as she called individual names and downs in a group.

























































The dogs were all super attentive to her and completely obedient ...each one waited there turn as she called their name to catch the treat...fun time for them and her and then the group down and hug


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Shes a natural!!
Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh wow great pictues. Your dogs are gorgeous. I agree with Angel R your daughter is a natural.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

how excellent is that?!?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cool, everyone looks like they are having fun


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

those are great! i especially like the 4th and 5th pictures


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i see the look in their eyes....wait for it....waaaaaaait foooooor iiiiiiit.... LOL!!!

The one with all of them on the floor is awesome! Love them!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!! I was about her age when I got my Bearded Collie and trained her myself. I remember how great it was knowing that EVERYTHING that dog knew I had taught her. Congratulations for your daughter!!! She must be very very proud of herself. I really wish more parents would get their kids involved in training, it is SUCH an easy way to boost their self esteem.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great looking crew!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love how they are all looking at her


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hmmm looks like a natural pack leader to me!!!!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

She's awesome! Keep up the great work, Girl!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pics! I always amazed when we get together with the Dimock pack and her DD (same age as yours) has perfect control over a young working line GSD with nothing more than a halti


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Yep - she sure looks like a natural. Maybe she can teach me a thing or two!!! Love that group hug picture...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Please tell her, wonderful job & keep up the good work ! She soon will be doing agility with them.....LOL

Ok, now that she has Cato all trained, can you pleeeease send him our way now............


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

These are great!


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Very cool.


----------

